# Homemade video of my yt624 vs 20"+ of heavy wet eod



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Back in the day Yamaha and Honda were competition with each other, no other manufacturer could even come close to them and could not even begin to try and compare themselves with either Yamaha or Honda.
The big name manufacturers of today like Ariens and Toro have all the fancy 'Bells and Whistles' like hand warmers and electric turn chutes, but that doesn't get the snow cleared, it just gives extra things to fail and break, and the Yamaha and older Honda still cleared more snow over their lifespans without any major issues.


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

ST1100A said:


> Back in the day Yamaha and Honda were competition with each other, no other manufacturer could even come close to them and could not even begin to try and compare themselves with either Yamaha or Honda.
> The big name manufacturers of today like Ariens and Toro have all the fancy 'Bells and Whistles' like hand warmers and electric turn chutes, but that doesn't get the snow cleared, it just gives extra things to fail and break, and the Yamaha and older Honda still cleared more snow over their lifespans without any major issues.


I totally agree with you but I had an 2019 Ariens 24 Platinum Sho and that machine is a beast in itself and the built quality was really good. I gave it to my father as a Christmas present as he had to many issues with his old cub cadet 36 and it was way too heavy for him.


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

Nickdatech said:


>


I love the sound the impeller and auger makes on these.....

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------

